# Compiler?? und Applet



## morbus (14. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar gibt es ja verschiedene Editoren für Java. Und alle laufen diese auf dem jeweiligen lokalen Rechner.
Gibt es auch Editoren in Form von einem Applet?
z.B. gebe ich meinen Code in den "Applet-Editor" ein und dann soll das ganze compiliert werden.
gibt es sowas schon.....wenn ja, wäre ich für einen link oder Hilfe sehr dankbar

ciao morbus


----------



## Roar (14. Apr 2004)

darf ich wissen wozu das gut sein soll? mir fällt jetz kein solches produkt ein...


----------



## morbus (14. Apr 2004)

hi,

ich würde es gerne mal testen.
weiß aber leider nicht so richtig wo ich ansetzten soll.

z.b. soll das applet auf einer homepage sein.dort gibt man seinen code ein.dann "sollte" er das irgendwie compilieren.
ein gedanke wäre, wenn ich auf den server eine laufzeitumgebung schaffe.(da wird aber der typ von der hochschule aus dem rechenzentrum nicht mitmachen) und mein anderer gedanke wäre halt das ich den inhalt aus dem textfeld einlese und dann zum lokalen rechner transportiere.
ab dem punkt weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter machen soll.
was benötige ich dazu?
also wenn einer ne idee hat....nur raus damit. 

ciao morbus


----------



## Roar (14. Apr 2004)

es gibt ne klasse Cmpiler, mit der kannst du java dateien kompilieren. du könntest die java dateien aus dem applet auf dem server speichern und dort kompilieren oder alles beim user machen, dann kannst du dein prog aber gleich als normale app schreiben.


----------

